# Recording plays for NBC; black screen for CBS



## MALavin (Jan 12, 2022)

Just got the TiVO Edge Antenna All In package and have been recording OTA shows. I can get NBC, ABC and CBS live with no trouble. I can watch NBC and ABC while the show is live/recording, and after. But the CBS live/recordings show a black screen, and they drop off the list after recording. Poof. I removed any CBS affiliate channels that weren't getting a good signal, it didn't help.


----------



## FiosUser (Nov 16, 2007)

The black screen usually means to me that there wasn’t a signal. But not sure why the recordings would disappear. Kind of like if you have a set of suggestions in same folder and they all go away when you delete the recorded one?


----------

